
The Bicentennial of George Boole - ColinWright
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-bicentennial-of-george-boole-the-man-who-laid-the-foundations-of-the-digital-age/
======
leoc
> Both men were from Lincolnshire, England, and had Unitarian leanings, which
> impacted their career paths in the Anglican dominated world of their eras.

And in the linkbait below:

> Men Are Attracted to Nonconformist Women

I really _hope_ this is a machine-learning fail, though that's probably too
good to be true.

------
jeffwass
My HS computer class teacher was fond of bad puns, and would say "Was George
Boole true to his wife, or not".

I tried to one-up him and came up with my own geeky version of Hamlet's famous
monologue: Hamlet : 2B + !2B. That is the question. Me: Easy, the answer is
TRUE.

------
deepnet
I don't think AND () or NOT affect Google search only " " and -

One unmentioned illustrious descendant of Boole is Geoff Hinton the Godfather
of modern Neural Networks.

~~~
detritus
I was pleased to see Boole celebrated the other day in a Google Doodle (on
.co.uk, at least) but unsurprised and disappointed to see they still don't
allow his contribution to the world to be used, easily, on the world's biggest
search engine.

Would've been nice for the day, I thought.

